# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Tommy Morrison Still HIV positive?

## gottibme

I heard that he still faked some test results,dam thats all bad,I hope john castle is ok if that is true.

----------


## Panzerfaust

It doesn't take a genius to know that he is more infected than an African village.

Look at him for gods sake, chest implants and those skinny ass arms. He looks half dead.

Not to mention they fought on an Indian Reservation outside the boundaries of any athletic commision which does not have mandatory testing.

----------


## frank2738

> *It doesn't take a genius to know that he is more infected than an African village.*
> 
> Look at him for gods sake, chest implants and those skinny ass arms. He looks half dead.
> 
> Not to mention they fought on an Indian Reservation outside the boundaries of any athletic commision which does not have mandatory testing.


that's a good one!

----------


## Panzerfaust

Here, you tell me:

Then:


Now:


Nice chest implants:

----------


## Sharky72

Damn... Poor Tommy gun looks terrible

----------


## millionairemurph

damn... and this whole time i though smoking m e th would help you get big

----------


## Mark Yager

It's a damn shame that the guys that big of a pos to fake tests if he realy has aids and put someones life in danger. Not much lower than that if it's true.

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

Why would someone be stupid enough to fight him also??

----------


## Logan13

That is sad to see him looking like that. But regardless, I have never heard of anyone actually getting rid of HIV. That makes no sense to me. "I swear honey, they cured my herpes........"

----------


## Mark Yager

> Here, you tell me:
> 
> Then:
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> 
> Nice chest implants:


He's acually in damn good shape for being in his late 60's, lol.

----------

